# Italian Teacher in Dubai?



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

I will be staying on The Marina in Dubai for 6 weeks from end of July to early Sept and would like to keep up my Italian language lessons/learning. Please send me any info on Italian teachers - would love to have a weekly lesson or two. 

Thks

Ianthy


----------

